# does somebody know?



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

does somebody know how to tell the difference between a rooster and a hen at a young age. Someone told me tail length when they start growing there tail but id like to really find out but ones tail is longer than the other. i got them september 26 so they are a little over a week old. they are antwerp belgian banies ill upload pics tomarrow


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

In my experience the little roos pop their combs at three weeks. I have only had common and heritage full sized breeds, so I don't know if that theory is true with some of the exotic breeds or not.


----------

